# Termine 2006 für Köln,Bonn,Aachen und Umgebung



## Beach90 (4. Dezember 2005)

hallo liebe gemeinde,
ich habe hier schonmal eine menge Termine 2006 aufgelistet: 
22.  Jan. Chaka-cup in Koblenz-Arzheim
5.    Feb. Ice race/man in Winterberg
19   März. Chaka Cup adenau
17.  April . Rund um Köln
29.  April, Mega Sports in Sundern Hagen
30. April Ckaka-cup Bad marienberg
13  Mai . Gäsbock Marathon , Lamprecht (Pfalz) 
21. Mai NRW-Cup in Grafschaft
28. Mai NRW-Cup in Solingen
24. Juni Schinderhannes Superbike
25. juni Nrw-cup Saalhausen
9   Juli  Erbeskopfmarathon
16. Juli Taunustrails in Eppstein
*6. Aug , Nutscheid Megabike ( Waldbröl , Windeck) * 
13. Aug . NRW-Cup in Lübbecke 
27  Aug. Mountainbike Biathlon in Altenkirchen

wer noch weitere Termine weiss , bitte eintragen 
beach


----------



## Splash (4. Dezember 2005)

Also so wie Du den Radius gezogen hast, hätte ich noch folgende Termine zuzufügen:

*2. SCHINDERhannes-MTB-Superbike* <- anderer Termin
20.05.2006
www.schinderhannes-mtb.de

*6. Rhenser Rhein Hunsrück Mountain Bike Marathon*
29.05.2005 gewesen <- Termin 2006 unklar
http://www.tusrhens.de/MTB05.htm

*8. Rheingauer MTB Marathon *
18.06.2006
http://www.redpulse.de/ 

*10. Spessart-Bike-Marathon* 
am 25. / 25. Juni 2006 in Frammersbach
http://www.spessart-bike.de

*Keiler in Wombach*
29./30. Juli
http://www.keiler-bike.de/news.html

*3. P-Weg-Marathon 2006*
9. und 10. September 2006 in Plettenberg
http://www.p-weg.de/

*VulkanBikeExtrem - 3 Tages-Etappen-Rennen*
08.-10.09.06
www.vulkanbike.de/extreme/


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## flämischer löwe (6. Dezember 2005)

2.-4. juni willingen
24.   juni  saalhausen marathon
8.     juli "der berg ruft" schmallenberg
19.   august grafschaft marathon
3.    oktober langenberg marathon

hinzu kommt noch eine serie aus 6 cc rennen im raum siegtal,dazu bald mehr.
in den kommenden tagen kommen dann noch die termine zum eifel mosel cup.


----------



## East-B-iker (7. Dezember 2005)

Hier die *vorläufigen* Termine des VOR Euregio Cup 2006:

21.05.2006: Eupen (+Kids)
18.06.2006: Einruhr (+Kids)
24.06.2006: Roetgen (nur Kids)
03.07.2006: St.Vith (+Kids)
23.07.2006: Montenau (nur Kids)
30.07.2006: Kelmis (nur Kids)
12.08.2006: Lontzen (nur Kids)
20.08.2006: Bütgenbach (+Kids)
06.10.2006: Kelmis (+Kids)


----------



## Beach90 (8. Dezember 2005)

02.04.2006 Oelde 5. Oelder Mountainbike-Rennen 
23.04.2006 Kellerwald-Bikemarathon  
29.04.2006 Sorpetal-Marathon  
07.05.2006 Bike Challenge Schotten   
04.06.2006 Xenofit Marathon Serie in Willingen 
23./25.06.2006 Bilstein Bike (geplant) Marathon 
02.07.2006 Hochsolling-Marathon 
08.07.2006 Schmallenberg, der Berg ruft! Marathon  
??? Nordenau Marathon  
05./06.2006 Ruhrbike-Festival Wetter Marathon/Bundesliga Cross-Country  
16./17.09.2006 Bad Salzdetfurth Bundesliga Cross-Country 
03.10.2006 Langenberg Marathon


----------



## flämischer löwe (16. Dezember 2005)

www.tune-frm-cup.de
hier die termine


----------



## Beach90 (11. Januar 2006)

02. September : Einzelzeitfahren in Altenkirchen


----------



## Redking (11. Januar 2006)

Beach90 schrieb:
			
		

> 02. September : Einzelzeitfahren in Altenkirchen


Hi Max,
kann man sich schon wieder anmelden??
Gruß
Klaus


----------



## indian (6. Februar 2006)

Beach90 schrieb:
			
		

> hallo liebe gemeinde,
> ich habe hier schonmal eine menge Termine 2006 aufgelistet:
> 22.  Jan. Chaka-cup in Koblenz-Arzheim
> 5.    Feb. Ice race/man in Winterberg
> ...



wow, Ihr seid ja fleißig...

bei dem 2. termin war ich mit gabi...

wo finden sich denn details zu dem termin in adenau am 19.3. 
(länge/hm etc.)?

grüße


----------



## Beach90 (6. Februar 2006)

Hallo ,
hier gibt es Info´s zum Chaka-Cup in Adenau :
http://www.chaka-cup.de/termine.htm


----------



## rpo35 (6. Februar 2006)

Nabend,

bei mir findet ihr seit kurzem auch sämtliche Termine der EBBT (East Belgium Biker Trophy) ! Zu finden unter CC-Rennen.
Aber Achtung, da Niveau ist grausam bzw. hoch...
Ganz unten und ähnlich frisch: Ein Link zum Kalender der VTT's; ebenfalls im ostbelgischen Raum.

Grüsse
Ralph


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Saarschleife (8. Februar 2006)

Hallo Leute,

nicht zuvergessen den Saarschleifen Bike Marathon am 07 Mai.
Infos unter:http://www.saarschleifen-bike-marathon.de

grüße


----------



## rpo35 (8. Februar 2006)

Saarschleife schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Leute,
> 
> nicht zuvergessen den Saarschleifen Bike Marathon am 07 Mai.
> Infos unter:http://www.saarschleifen-bike-marathon.de
> ...


Auch diesen findet man(n) auf meiner Seite; bin zu 99,9% dabei 

Grüsse
Ralph


----------



## mikkael (8. Februar 2006)

rpo35 schrieb:
			
		

> Nabend,
> 
> bei mir findet ihr seit kurzem auch sämtliche Termine der EBBT (East Belgium Biker Trophy) ! Zu finden unter CC-Rennen.
> Aber Achtung, da Niveau ist grausam bzw. hoch...
> ...


Bei der VTT von Malmedy bin ich wieder dabei!


----------



## rpo35 (8. Februar 2006)

mikkael schrieb:
			
		

> Bei der VTT von Malmedy...


Das war keine VTT, das ist Marathon vom feinsten...


----------



## mikkael (10. Februar 2006)

rpo35 schrieb:
			
		

> Das war keine VTT, das ist Marathon vom feinsten...


Ja, Du hast Recht.


----------



## katzekowski (22. Februar 2006)

Leute einen Termin habt Ihr wohl vergessen  : 

*[SIZE="7"[FONT="Arial Black"]]Dirtflames Streetsession 2006 [/FONT][/SIZE]*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## D.S.G (25. Februar 2006)

5.3 bonn session

aktuelles im ddd bereich!


----------



## BBB (10. März 2006)

30 april inspired-crew dirt'n freeride session (köln, anschlusstag an die dirtflamessession) genaueres bald auf www.inpired-crew.com


----------



## pillehille (12. März 2006)

unter: http://www.rursee-biker.de/Euregio_MTB_CUP_2003.html gibt es infos zum Euregio MTB Cup am Rursee

termin 12. Juni

PS: sry aber ich bin zu blöd links zu machen;
muss man die mit HTML schreiben?


----------



## "TWIGGY" (12. März 2006)

pillehille schrieb:
			
		

> Hier  gibt es infos zum Euregio MTB Cup am Rursee
> 
> _Termin 18. Juni_i


----------



## pillehille (12. März 2006)

thx......

der termin is übrigens falsch.... das ist erst am *18ten juni*; am 12 hat ein kumple geburtstag^^


----------



## rpo35 (12. März 2006)

Die Euregio Cup Termine wurden doch bereits komplett gepostet 

Grüße
Ralph


----------



## rsfbrohltal (15. März 2006)

Beach90 schrieb:
			
		

> hallo liebe gemeinde,
> ich habe hier schonmal eine menge Termine 2006 aufgelistet:
> 22.  Jan. Chaka-cup in Koblenz-Arzheim
> 5.    Feb. Ice race/man in Winterberg
> ...


 Hallo zusammmen,
vielleicht nehmt ihr noch die 4. RHODIUS-CTF Brohltal (durch den Vulkanpark Brohltal / Laacher See) am 09. April 2006 in die Liste auf. Kann euch die Tour vor den Toren von Bonn nur empfehlen. http://www.rsf-brohltal.de/


----------



## Postmann (15. März 2006)

Hi,

es gibt einen neunen MTB Marathon Cup in unsere Gegend.

Schaut mal unter www.nrw-marathon-trophy.de

Gruß
Micha


----------



## rpo35 (27. März 2006)

East-B-iker schrieb:
			
		

> Hier die *vorläufigen* Termine des VOR Euregio Cup 2006:
> 
> 21.05.2006: Eupen (+Kids)
> 18.06.2006: Einruhr (+Kids)
> ...



Die Termine werden eben im Roetgen-Thread diskutiert...hier nochmal ein Update bzw. die Korrekturen:

Eupen: 04.06.2006
Einruhr: ok
Roetgen: ok
St.Vith: 02.07.2006
Montenau: ok
Kelmis: nicht nur Kids sondern komplett ! 06.10. entfällt
Lontzen: ok
Bütgenbach: ok

Grüße
Ralph


----------



## michaduke (23. Mai 2006)

pillehille schrieb:
			
		

> unter: http://www.rursee-biker.de/Euregio_MTB_CUP_2003.html gibt es infos zum Euregio MTB Cup am Rursee
> 
> termin 12. Juni
> 
> ...



können dort auch hobby fahrer starten oder nur lizenzinhaber??


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Boris75 (23. Mai 2006)

michaduke schrieb:
			
		

> können dort auch hobby fahrer starten oder nur lizenzinhaber??



Nachdem die UCI gemerkt hat das man auch auf solchen Hobbyrennen
Geld verdienen kann hat man die Lizenzpflicht auf allen Euregio-Cups
eingeführt  
Aber du kanst dir eine Tageslizenz auf den Rennen holen .
Wenn ich mich recht erinnere kostet die 3 Euro

gruß Boris


----------



## rpo35 (23. Mai 2006)

Boris75 schrieb:
			
		

> ...Aber du kanst dir eine Tageslizenz auf den Rennen holen .
> Wenn ich mich recht erinnere kostet die 3 Euro
> 
> gruß Boris


Auch wenn beim SV-EE darüber nichts geschrieben steht, wird das wohl so sein...

*Strecke:            36 km  /  6 Runden*
*Einschreibung: vor Ort, 12:00 Uhr - 13:30 Uhr*
*Startgebühr:     Jugend/Junioren  9 , Erwachsene  11*
*Start-Nr.-Ausgabe: am Start, Kaution  10 o. Personalusweis*
*Teilnahmebedingungen: Teilnahme auf eigene Gefahr,
                            Helmpficht*
*Siegerehrung:   17:30 Uhr, 1-5 Platz Geldpreise*

Ich schaue heute abend mal auf den Flyer.

Grüße
Ralph


----------



## Giom (23. Mai 2006)

Hey,
war jemand schon bei dem Rehnser Hunsrück Bike marathon? Konnt ihnr empfehlen? Wäre in 2 Wochen.
Infos unter:  http://www.mtb-rhens.de/

Gruß
Guillaume


----------



## rpo35 (23. Mai 2006)

Rhens...da war Boris schon einmal glaube ich. Der wird sich sicher melden.
Nochmal zum Rennen in Einruhr:
Hab den Flyer vom SVEE hier vor mir. Von Lizenzgebühren steht hier nichts, dafür weichen die Startgebühren von denen auf der Heimseite ab.
Hier steht Jugend/Junioren 9,50 und Erwachsene 11,50 Euro

Edit: Habe soeben eine Mail an den SV-EE geschickt !

Grüße
Ralph


----------



## rpo35 (23. Mai 2006)

Was für ein Service :

Hallo Ralf,
die Startgebühren betragen:
      Kids     (7-14)     *3,50 *
     Jugend      (15-18)     *6,00   * 
     Erwachsene     (19 + mehr)     *8,00  *
*bei  Fahrer ohne Lizenz (nur Jugend und Erwachsene) berechnen wir 3,50  mehr wegen  der Versicherung. Diese haben wir extra dafür abgeschlossen. Eine Tageslizenz  gibt es bei uns nicht.*

Gruß Bernd


----------



## Postmann (24. Mai 2006)

Giom schrieb:
			
		

> Hey,
> war jemand schon bei dem Rehnser Hunsrück Bike marathon? Konnt ihnr empfehlen? Wäre in 2 Wochen.
> Infos unter: http://www.mtb-rhens.de/
> 
> ...


 
Hi,

das muß wohl echt eine gute Veranstaltung sein, schau mal unter den beiden unteren Links.

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?p=2708625#post2708625
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?p=2710089#post2710089

Gruß
Micha (der auch in Rhens fährt)


----------



## dorado76 (24. Mai 2006)

hallo,

habe für euch noch eine echte herausforderung am
18.06.06 im thüringischen tabarz.
infos unter www.fahrrad-schmidt.de/marathon
eine reise dahin lohnt sich

dorado76


----------



## XCRacer (24. Mai 2006)

Zum Thema Lizenz:
Wenn ich sehe, das ständig belgische Profis, die wegen Dopings gesperrt sind, bei deutschen Veranstalltungen starten und auffliegen, will ich nicht wissen, wie hoch die Dunkelziffer, besonders im radsportlich scheinbar überhaupt nicht organisierten Belgien ist.

Entweder Lizenz oder Tageslizenz mit Personalausweis. In D wirst du gesperrt, wenn du an einer Wald- und Wiesenveranstalltung, die nicht dem BDR angeschlossen ist, teilnimmst. Vorraussetzung ist allerdings, dass ein Funktionär vor Ort ist und die Deliquenten erkennt.

In der 'Radsport' (offizielles Organ des BDR), wird regelmäßig vor der Teilnahme an solchen 'wilden Rennen' gewarnt. Ich habe selbst schon vor Jahren zwei bekannte Aachener Straßenprofis angeschissen, weil sie an einem Jedermann-Hobby-Rennen teilgenommen haben.


----------



## Enrgy (24. Mai 2006)

XCRacer schrieb:
			
		

> Ich habe selbst schon vor Jahren zwei bekannte Aachener Straßenprofis angeschissen, weil sie an einem Jedermann-Hobby-Rennen teilgenommen haben.


Wenn man als Lizenzler schon an solchen "nicht genehmigten" Rennen teilnimmt, sollte man wenigstens den Anstand besitzen, für alle ersichtlich außer Wertung zu starten.
So habe ich es zumindest früher beim Motorradtrial gemacht, wenn in der Nähe gute Veranstaltungen waren, die man einfach nur als Training benutzen wollte.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Boris75 (24. Mai 2006)

Giom schrieb:
			
		

> Hey,
> war jemand schon bei dem Rehnser Hunsrück Bike marathon? Konnt ihnr empfehlen? Wäre in 2 Wochen.
> Infos unter:  http://www.mtb-rhens.de/
> 
> ...



Also ich war bei der ersten Veranstaltung . Bin die 50km gefahren .
Sehr schöne Strecke durch die Weinberge . In Boppart konnte man 
zwichen der Freerideabfahrt oder Chickenway wählen  
Aber Achtung das ist kein rennen sondern eine Touristikfahrt
nur wußte das als ich dort gefahren bin keiner . Da waren richtig 
gute Leute am Start die Vollgas gegeben haben .
Die Leute waren ganz schön Sauer als es nacher keine Ergebnislisten
gab    Hätte man das vorher gewusst hätte man die sache in
gemütlichem Tempo geniessen können
Als Touristikfahrt kann ich die Strecke nur empfehlen  

gruß Boris


----------



## rpo35 (24. Mai 2006)

Boris75 schrieb:
			
		

> ... Die Leute waren ganz schön Sauer als es nacher keine Ergebnislisten gab...


Vielleicht hat sich das ja auch geändert !? Auf der Homepage wird zumindest von Zeitnahme geschrieben. Also wenn ich Interesse an der Teilnahme hätte, würde ich einfach den Veranstalter fragen 

Grüße
Ralph


----------



## Boris75 (24. Mai 2006)

Das hat sich leider nicht geändert siehe Ausschreibung Pdf download unter Punkt Achtung
Aber auch als Touristikfahrt sehr schön .
Wenn's nicht so weit weg von Aachen wäre würd ich nochmal starten.

gruß Boris


----------



## rpo35 (24. Mai 2006)

Was soll dann die Zeitnahme


----------



## XCRacer (25. Mai 2006)

Ich bin da vor ein paar Jahren mal gefahren. Es gibt eine "Zeitnahme", welche die Nummern aufschreibt (und natürlich die Zeit), wenn du ins Ziel kommst. Später gibt es dann eine Liste mit diesen Zeiten. Aber das ist wirklich kein Rennen, wie Boris schon schreibt.


----------



## Giom (26. Mai 2006)

Danke an alle für die infosüber Hunsrück, hört sich gut, uch ich glaube ich bin dabei. Für die Zeitnahme reicht mit der Taco
Gruß
Guillaume


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rpo35 (5. Juni 2006)

Moin,

1. Lauf Euregio Cup Eupen:
Ich habe da jede Menge Fotografen gesehen. Wäre schön, wenn sich der ein oder andere hier zwecks Veröffentlichung von Links o.ä. melden würde.

Grüße
Ralph


----------



## Stefan_SIT (4. August 2006)

Suche einen Marathon-Termin für das letzte Septemberwochenende oder Anfang Oktober in NRW. Langenberg und Bredelar habe ich. Weiß jemand von einem Veranstaltungsort, der etwas näher an GL liegt?

Ride On!
Stefan


----------



## rpo35 (4. August 2006)

Ich hab' selbst nicht nachgesehen Stefan, aber ich hab' hier 'nen guten Link für dich...
Edit: Ich seh's grad...die beiden hast du genau da gefunden ;-)

Grüße
Ralph


----------



## rpo35 (4. August 2006)

Wenn's auch eine VTT sein darf - fahr doch mal nach Belgien; 1.10. Aubel  ...klick...


----------



## Beach90 (27. August 2006)

Hallo

auch dieses Jahr findet wieder das sehr gelunge Einzelzeitfahren in Niedererbach bei Altenkirchen statt.
Würde mich freuen wenn man mal ein paar Leute aus dem Forum sieht

Infos+Anmeldung http://www.ww-radsportfreunde.online.de/

Max


----------



## Beach90 (28. August 2006)

Kommt das Fläätdropteam Hennef denn auch wieder ?

Max


----------



## inimtb (28. August 2006)

Quasi in meiner alten Heimat Leider gab es so etwas noch nicht, als ich noch im Hunsrück gewohnt habe. Die Gegend ist zum MTBen super
Es werden 2 Strecken angeboten:
39 km mit 1050 hm und 59 km mit 1550 hm.
Weitere Infos unter http://www.sve-o.de/index.php?id=mtb

Grüße von Ines


----------



## flämischer löwe (29. August 2006)

Marcel fährt mit, ich hab ihm mein Rennrad geliehen. Aber das Wetter ist alles andere als Zeitfahr tauglich.
Vieleicht komme ich auch.


----------



## kaspar (1. September 2006)

Das Moselhöhenbiking, der definitive Herbstabtrieb für Mountainbiker steht wieder an.

Fahrstrecken:
a) 30 km mit ca. 850 Höhenmetern
b) 60 km mit ca. 1800 Höhenmetern

Bis km 23 haben beide Strecken den gleichen Verlauf. Dort ist eine Verpflegungsstelle und dann trennen sich die Wege, führen aber später noch einmal auf einem Teilstück von 4,5 km auf dem gleichen Weg bis zur 2. Verpflegungsstation. Von hier aus geht es für die einen direkt ins Ziel, die anderen (Langstreckler) müssen noch 23 Kilometer strampeln.

Start: 54340 Bekond am Sportplatz

10.00 Uhr 60 km
10.10 Uhr 30 km

Startgebühr:

Einzel: 10,- Euro
Team: 19,- Euro pro Team

Nachmeldegebühr ab 1.10.06: 5,- Euro

Zeitnahme und Teamwertung:
Bei Mountainbikern, die als Zweierteam auf der Strecke unterwegs sind und gemeinsam (max. 1 Minute Abstand) das Ziel erreichen, wird eine Zeitnahme und Wertung durchgeführt. Jeweils 1. bis 3. Platz der Zweierteams auf der 30 und 60 km-Strecke erhalten Preise.
Verpflegung während des Rennens:
Aufgrund der geringen Startgebühr wird während des Rennes keine Vollverpflegung geboten.
Wasser, Schorle, Obst und Gebäck/Müsliriegel werden an zwei Verpflegungsstellen angeboten.
Im Zielbereich werden Getränke und Essen zum Kauf angeboten.

Umkleidemöglichkeit vor dem Rennen und Duschmöglichkeit nach dem Rennen sind gegeben und Radwäsche ist ebenfalls möglich!

Rockkonzert am Vorabend
Am Vorabend, dem 7.Oktober findet im Bürgerhaus ein Rockabend mit den Gruppen Sixnil, 4Backwoods und Peilomat statt. Vorangemeldete Moselhöhenbiker erhalten 2 Euro Preisnachlass auf den Eintrittpreis.





weitere infos und online-anmeldung:

unter www.bekond-aktiv.de


----------



## supasini (4. September 2006)

der TUS Kreuzweingarten Rheder fÃ¼hrt am 10.09.2006 seinen alljÃ¤hrlichen Cross-Duathlon durch. 5x 2 km Laufen und 4 x 5,2 km MTB. Eine familiÃ¤re und schÃ¶ne Veranstatung am Sportplatz in Kreuzweingarten. Startgeld je Team 8 â¬ 
Start: 13 Uhr 
Infos unter http://www.kreuzweingarten.privat.t-online.de/dua_auss.htm


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Giom (4. September 2006)

jemand sonst beim vulkanbike festival dabei?
gruß
guillaume


----------



## Kettenfresser (7. September 2006)

Giom schrieb:
			
		

> jemand sonst beim vulkanbike festival dabei?
> gruß
> guillaume


Fahre am Sonntag ! das ganz kleine


----------

